# Brand new Wax review.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have been fortunate to have been asked to product test a wax sample. Which is nearly ready for resale. Labels being add as we speak.

There will be 4 new waxes and 1 wheel sealant. But not under the Chemical Guy banner.:thumb:

Now 3 waxes have been produced tested by myself and other member on the forum. Details below. As for the 4th wax this has only been supplied in a sample so far and will have to be tested further. This also goes for the wheel sealant. Although I have been given a retail price for this. Approx £17.95.

1st wax. Is a Dark coloured wax, which I have been informed smells of Chocolate. This is available on two sizes.
100Mls £15.95.
200Mls £24.95.

For what I have been told on this wax it is ideally suited to Black or Dark coloured cars.
Called *Phantom*.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=106954

2nd Wax is a very light wax, which again smells of bananas. This will be available in the same sizes and pricing as above.

Called *Elegance*.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109118

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=102297

3rd Wax is a 100% natural product. Which for those that like a nice smelling wax might be disappointed, as there is no smell. What so ever.

Again available in two sizes .
100mls £18.95
200mls £28.95.

This will be called. *Vanquish*.

I reserved my sample in October last year and decided to take the risk. Not the best time of year coming into the winter with a untested or tried product.

But I cleaned the car in the usually way. Washed, Clayed, and cleansed.










I then decided to lay a base coat of sealant down. to make sure there was no bonding issues and to make it a level playing field for all the waxes in the test. The car lack was applied with DA and worked across the panel. Then buffed off.









I then proceeded to tape out the car into three sections. Now the reason for doing this. Is for a number of reasons. So I could gauge the waxes on the test and also the important factor. For anyone that is going to test waxes remember, waxes do not necessarily get on with each other. Problems can arise for solvents, oils and generally chemical being released from one wax onto the next. Which can be detrimentals to the other wax, and cause this product to fail. Never apply one wax directly above another, or leeching or bleeding in sun light will cause this product to run over the other when it rains.










Waxes used in test where
AG HD Wax. Applied to the Left hand section on the bonnet.










CG 50/50 V2. Applied to the right hand section on the bonnets.










And Vanquish. Applied to the centre section, so I could compare looks and easier to compare beading with the older products.
Now that I have been advised on pricing the waxes in the test are slightly more expensive than the Vanquish. So these should technically out last and look better than the new wax. Time will tell.
As you can see I received no information on The packaging or product.



















The new wax Vanquish on first looks and texture is a very raw product. Very the to RB original wax. These is no smell from the product and is very hard in nature. Unfortunately the packaging did not help application of the product as it was very narrow ans hard to get the applicator into this. Application was very easy having said this. Smoothed out very thinly and even. I left this to haze over while applying the other waxes. Then using the swipe test to gauge if these where ready to be removed. Processed in doing so. Removal way easy although I did feel a nice drag to the buffing cloth. This normally pleases me as I reassures me of a good bond. Now this could be down to a few factors which time and use will verify. One the cold as it was a over cast cold day in October. It had been raining that morning so humidity will play a hand in this also. But I have to say I felt the same resistance in buffing the HD Wax also. But not the 50/50.

So job done for the day. But only the beginning of the test.
So reflection shots.
From the 50/50 side.









AG HD wax side.









And from above. Vanquish








Slightly sunnier day a few reflection shots.
From the 50/50 side.









AG HD wax side.









And from above. Vanquish


















Now I will not bore you to death. With lots of picture and endless washes. So I will Just jump to week 14. All product had been doing really well and considering the winter weather and the amount of road salt that was spread was rather good. But things were a foot one of the waxes had started to fail. Beading had been good on all waxes.










But the sheeting had certainly started to slow down on the 50/50. A quick squeak test indicated that there was still protecting there. But the product was certainly on its way out.

The other two where carrying on as usual.
This is where it sort of all goes wrong for the test. We are at week. 18 The two remaining product are caring on beading and sheeting. But I have an area of the car that is unprotected for 4 week and a appointment had arrived for machine polishing the bonnet. So I know its a bit of an anti climax. But the test was brought to a conclusion. *No out right winner*. But if someone wishes to take up the challenge free free.

My conclusion bases on other wax test is there was only going to be one winner. Now right or wrong of me this can only be proven if someone wishes to test this. My money was on AG HD Wax for the winner. But for a new wax nothing can be taken away from it on looks beading sheeting and especially durability. Considering this test took place during the winter where my car covered a total of 9,000 miles and it was covered in road salt and filth. I cant speak highly enough of any of the waxes within this test.
Although 50/50 wax failed first It is one of my favourite waxes to apply and remove within a certain price band and with looks that will match any before it.
HD wax well that speaks for itself. Terrific value and looks with great durability.
And then we come to the new kid on the block. Great looks sheeting, beading and possible durability of HD. But better price when this test started.

I hope this helps a few member out and although David might not agree with a few of my finding. Feel it is better to be honest and above board.

All comments welcome.

But before I go a small taster of the other items mentioned above.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109980
Enjoy.

I am sure David will be along shortly to verify the prices and add any other information on thes products.
Gordon.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Always good to see a review on products , glad to see the AG HD had 'won' :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Good review, can some of the durability/beading/sheeting not be down to the carlack you added and why would there be bonding issues over clean paintwork?

Sorry if i am missing something, 

Thanks


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

KleenChris said:


> Good review, can some of the durability/beading/sheeting not be down to the carlack you added and why would there be bonding issues over clean paintwork?
> 
> Sorry if i am missing something,
> 
> Thanks


Wax is alway better if you can bond to a clean prepped area. Now yes this can be achieved. But like everything else. When one coat of cleaner, wax, or sealant is applied. Areas can be missed. So in turn a oily section or an area with contaminates on the paint can cause bonding issues. 
Certainly some of the durability will be down to the car lack and the clean bond to the paint finish. But it is uniformal and surely better to conduct a test where you are happy with the bonding and then let the wax do what it was meant to. In turn stay on the car as long as it can handle.
I take you point about the beading being down to the carlack. But I have been using this product for a considerable time and know its characteristics like the back of my hand.
Wax beads and sheets totally different than an acrylic sealant. So it is very easy to see the difference, in sheeting and beading.

If it cold be possible to have a totally sterile finish and it cause be guaranteed to be clean then the Car Lack would not need to be applied. But after all we are all human and errors occur from time to time.

So as far as tests are concerned it is better to be safe than sorry when people have invested so much time and money in a new product. That to simple say it has failed. Where users error could be to blame in not providing a proper key for the chemical and physical bond to be made.
Gordon.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Gordon, I understand what you are saying but if the wax has problems bonding over paintwork then it needs to go back to the lab

Also, not everyone lays a sealant down before wax

I do understand that the durability has been tested on the basis of a clean surface (where the clean surface is actually the carlack) so that is a good test of the wax's standalone durability on a clean surface...but not a paintwork surface


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Good test Gordon, and Carlack or not 14 weeks is probably long enough for any wax to be on. I wish David every success with these as they are well priced and seem to be good waxes.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Wax does not have an issue bonding over paint. That is my point. The use of a AIO (as in the picture) is to leave a clean finish where a very slight layer of acrylic sealant if left behind. In turn talking user error our of the equation and filling all the pits. making the finish smoother.

Wax normally bond to paint due to all the imperfections in the surface. Now all this does is fill them and in turn aiding a smoother glass like finish. Now take this out the equation. Then the wax has to chemical bond to the smooth surface which it finds is harder to do. So this determines the true bonding power of the wax as it cannot get a physical bond and must rely on chemical.
Now on the other front about the clean finish and the imperfections. Can you honestly say that you can leave a clean oil free finish including all the imperfections. Wax will not bond on top of water, oils or grease. As I have already said take user error out of the equation. So in turn a truer test.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Good test Gordon, and Carlack or not 14 weeks is probably long enough for any wax to be on. I wish David every success with these as they are well priced and seem to be good waxes.


You probably did not know it but you tested Elegance. That the name given to you banana wax you got. Could not find you review though to add it.
:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Firstly, why bother with lime prime lite if your were using car lack then

In response to the oil, grease point...what about an IPA wipedown after lime prime lite, giving the pre clean ability of lime prime lite for a clean paintwork surface (that had been clayed also) and the IPA would remove any glazing oils etc


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes I only knew when you mentioned the smell in your review although it smelled like pear drops to me:lol: I should really give up smoking stogies.

The elegance was good too with good durability:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't mind answer your question rest assured.
I will try to explain this.
I personally think LPL is a fantastic product and is unrivalled at what it is designed to do. Cleansing the paint. The only negative points about lime prime lite is it leave some glazing oils behind. Now some type of waxes have no issues with bonding or interacting with these. Some waxes cant, properly bond or interact with these oils. Now this can be down to the waxes make up or some other issues. I am no chemist so cant explain the reasons behind this. Yes IPA could be used to remove this and would probably do this.

But that brings us back to paint and the imperfections. Paint is not as smooth as the eye tells us. Take one panel not the complete car. Paint varies so much in different ways. Whether it is thickness, texture, rough or smooth, colour the way the top coat is lay-ed down, whether it is a single coat of a lacquered finish. There are tiny microscopic cracks in the finish, due again to panels expanding and contracting with heat and cold. Now these cracks or imperfection in the finish cant be machined out as they are not just on the outer surface but continues though the finish.

Where the eye cant pick these out they have advantages and disadvantages. All these are used by products that are applied to the paint and in turn aid bonding. So taking this into account there are good areas and bad areas as far a products bonding over the top of these. So rather than have an area of the panel that could fail because of underlying circumstances. I decided and will continue to use Car lack, on these to remove the oils and most importantly cover in these imperfection, which could in turn affect the products being tested. And as already mentioned making the panel as uniformed as I possible can for this test.
This then tests the wax in a chemical bond. Rather than relying on the paint and these imperfection to create a physical one.

As I have already mentioned this had no issue in the waxes sheeting or beading. But should show people what these waxes are capable of it the panel is correctly prepped and prepared.
Using a bases layer is nor a new thing. People have used these under waxes and sealant on many an occasion. Either it increase the effect of the finish or to get the full durability of the product being applies. Example being Ez creme glaze, or Zaino AIO. These do not affect the way the upper product react with water or its behaviour. But only in turn aid in the long term durability of the LSP.

Your paint will have it own share of imperfection, which in turn will be totally different to mine. So the reasoning behind this test and they way it is explained. Is what can be achieved if the given procedure is carried out. Not taking other influences into account like weather condition and the link. Which cant be catered for.

I hope this helps to explain, my reasoning. But if in doubt take up the challenge and complete the test. I would be interested in your findings.:thumb:
But as others have commented on these waxes, with regard to durablity and there finds. Just don't take my work on it. Links included.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice detailed review there and interesting to see how well HD also performed in the test, given a lot of early comments about its performance.... New wax looks interesting too, enterring a very crowded market though, not sure there's much room for a new wax unless it really does offer something _new_ to the party, but if it does it would be very good to see


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

nice read there boss, whens the release date of these waxes if you know gordon?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Good test ,autoglym hd nice wax, maybe some time i cant tell you the diffrent but when i conect my laptop withTV LCD 46 and transfer the picture with HD really easier to see a diffrent .


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jasonbarnes said:


> nice read there boss, whens the release date of these waxes if you know gordon?


Jason.
They are ready just now. I have held all the new waxes in my hands. The only thing that was missing was the labelling, which as now been resolved. I have not had any conformation to the exact date for resale and I will not open the storm doors. Hopefully David will be along at some point to add his own take on these waxes and supply the conformation that you want.

But based on my finding and the competive pricing that they will be releast at, I can see these being a new alternitive to have. For 100mls or wax for around the £16 mark. why not.
Gordon.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gordon, are all the waxes trim safe?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Gordon, are all the waxes trim safe?


I can only comment on the wax I had Dougie. But based on the make up and the rawness of the product. I am only going to hazard a guess and say no.

My product had no silicons or oil carriers within it. Very hard in deed. But as I said It could have been the cold weather that gave this impression, when trying to coat the applicator.

But to be honest I was not near any black trim. So maybe not fair to comment on this.

I have a new Very soft wax sitting here just now. Highly oiled in nature again very little smell to it. But I had a play with it last night. Not on the car I might add, just on different materials, to see how it felt. I will apply this to a textured piece of trim next to the Vanquish and see how they fair.

I will try and up date the thread later.

Gordon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb review Gordon, very interesting


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok test completed and I am pleased to say none of the waxes stained the black textured bumper trim.

Test area.









Vanquish after buffing.









Vanquish beading.









New Soft wax after buffing.









New Soft Wax Beading.









Wheel Wax After Buffing and You have to play about sometimes.









Wheel wax Beading.









Conclusions Soft wax darkens trim to a nice Matt finish,









Wheel wax Subtle change no sheen.









Vanquish Not as dark as the soft wax but has a lovely natural sheen to it.









Complete test for comparison.









Hope this helps.

Gordon.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

brilliant looks like i might have to buy some just to put on my trim


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the time put into this. Beginning to like the look of Vanquish:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The feedback so far on some of the waxes has been great and if they can compete with others that are nearly double the price then im delighted :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting read, thanks for sharing mate :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

any news on these yet gordon? or david?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jasonbarnes said:


> any news on these yet gordon? or david?


Yes available and ready to go.
Available on Davids other site. www.waxedperfection.co.uk.

Gordon.


----------

